# Show me your barn. Please...



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

For yrs. I have wanted milk goats-- maybe 4-5 just a small herd.. We have large predators-- coyotes, large hounds, fox and bobcats. So, they will be sequestered at night. I thought about a completely enclosed, run off the barn of heavy duty chain link fencing and 6x6 posts.. It has worked for my chickens for 3yrs w/ no predator loss.

Will this work? OR should I just close them in the barn? I want to see pictures of what type of housing you use-- NO matter how fancy or meager... I just want some ideas.

Thank you...


----------



## tojo66 (Apr 9, 2011)

I only have 2 little goats. This works for me:
http://blessedlittlehomesteadlife.blogspot.com/2011/08/how-to-build-goat-shelter.html


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

No laughter here.. I think it is wonderful.. That's why I love seeing others places /Ideas. Thank you or the pictures..


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Tojo66, I love your humor; and that little shed looks terrific to me. 

Here's a collage of our barn. What does not show up much is the cattle panels that make up the pen. Also, this barn is centered inside our 6 acres with 2 large dogs having access to it and its surroundings; so we aren't bothered by predators. Our herd is small too (one buck and 3 does).


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Goats will ruin chain link unless you have a hot wire along the inside to keep them from rubbing and climbing on it.


----------



## Tallabred (May 23, 2008)

This was our first side inside a horse stall. The second side is built up so you do not have to duck under the board. The picture does not show it but the divider between the stalls can be partially removed so that only little ones can get into it as a creep feeder.


----------



## oberhaslikid (May 13, 2002)

These are a couple years old.My barn is 16x16 built with new and used materials. I saved and built as I could.The little shack out side is where I store 15 bales of hay at a time. We have another shed that holds 150 bales.


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

Thank you all.. great ideas..Motdaugrnds-- I love your barn.. wish we had one tthat size...Tallabred, you have a really nice set up.. .Oberhasikid....Your goats are beautiful.. Thank you for encluding them in the photos...Do you have chickens in w/ them?


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

This is their outside pen that they hate but have to be put in on occasion. They spend most days free ranging.










They are locked up at night in the barn, in a stall. Every night because of coyotes. 
the stall is about 12 X 14 and it's 3 mini's that use it. There is a hut in their for them to snuggle up in



















Winter pics starting the deep bedding method for warmth...


















We have another stall next to their stall for storage/hay or for an emergency if needed. We have 2 horses but we don't stall them.


----------



## Donna1982 (Jun 14, 2011)

Ober I see you have the mineral feeder on YouTube.how do you/ they like it?


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Wow, you guys have barns? Ours is full of car parts. My goats get calf huts, thats it.


----------



## oberhaslikid (May 13, 2002)

Queen Bee said:


> Thank you all.. great ideas..Motdaugrnds-- I love your barn.. wish we had one tthat size...Tallabred, you have a really nice set up.. .Oberhasikid....Your goats are beautiful.. Thank you for encluding them in the photos...Do you have chickens in w/ them?


Chickens freerange and like to hang out scratching in the barn.They dont live in there they have their own house.


----------



## oberhaslikid (May 13, 2002)

Donna1982 said:


> Ober I see you have the mineral feeder on YouTube.how do you/ they like it?


I do like it.I have 2 for minerals and I also have one for Baking soda. the baking soda holds about 4 boxes. I only put in 2 to keep it rotated.If its moist it doesnt feed well.Iam constantly feeding it down so the girls can get to it. Wet tounges clog it up. LOl


----------



## Donna1982 (Jun 14, 2011)

oberhaslikid said:


> I do like it.I have 2 for minerals and I also have one for Baking soda. the baking soda holds about 4 boxes. I only put in 2 to keep it rotated.If its moist it doesnt feed well.Iam constantly feeding it down so the girls can get to it. Wet tounges clog it up. LOl


I show my Bf that video and we've been talking about doing it. They right now are sucking the mineral down. I have to fill it every day.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

We have a tiny shed for kidding and milking but for living, the girls have a cattle panel/tarp hoop shelter.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

My goats area's we started when we got our 1st goat so they are getting old & not as nice as most of yours but this is our set up.


















this is where the stalls are for bad weather or kidding. The far end is the bucks section which is attached to their outside area so they can come & go as they like inside or out.









boys outside area.


How ever big you think you need, then you should plan for bigger cause it seems pretty soon the space you've provided for the goats is too small for some reason! Hehehe!








this is the girls outside area on the opposite side of the barn.









This is the end again by the boys side & our duck pen is also right next to them.

We also have their pasture areas which that's where when I took these this morning.
The ducks free range most days this time of year but go in their house at night as well as the goats come back to their outside penned areas. If it's going to be bad weather, rain all day, etc. I leave the girls gate open & they can come & go to the barn or their pen. They get locked in one or the other at night.
So far no problem with any predators here although we do have coyotes, fox & bobcats. Some have said they've seen black bear pretty close lately too but I haven't yet.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Backfourty...I don't think I have ever seen pictures of your place before! What a nice set up you have...love the duck on top of the bucket lol! Mine would never be able to get up that high. Too bottom heavy lol!!


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

Backfourty, I agree w/ Minelson..You have a great set up..thanks for sharing.


----------



## MatthewB (Jun 18, 2011)

I only have two does and a dozen hens, so my setup is modest but gets the job done. I didn't spend a dime on lumber or tin. I built it entirely from 4'x4' pallets. I built a level 4x4 frame then stacked the pallets up on edge and nailed them down. Then I broke apart more pallets and used the slats to cover the cracks in the walls. My chicken coop is 8'x8' and my goat stall (under construction) is 8'x8', with a 8'x6' lean to on the side where I plan on keeping the kids separated next spring (this is where my girls stay at the moment). We've had some trouble with coyotes this year, but none have managed to find a way in at night. I don't have any pics but tomorrow I'll snap a few to show you.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

Well, we can't show you our barn as we just moved and we don't have one yet!

But we have predators here also and have our little ND herd happily penned with large plastic calf hutches and hot wire fencing around the pens. And, of course our large german shepard penned right next to them.

A barn is optimal, but don't underestimate the 'power' of hot wire fencing in keeping predators at bay!


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

What nice barns everyone has, back40 I'm going to come 'borrow' those altered wheelbarrows and a few of those ducks, k?  

Our goats live in a few different places, it's a work in progress. 
They do the job!
The older goats (mama and star) sleep in the chicken yard (and have finally decided it's okay to sleep in the coop). There is also feed/hay storage area too. (pardon the mess, this is from Spring when we had just finished getting it up).










After a few months of no rain...









The "babies" live in large bay at the back of our garage at night, hubby fenced it in for the chickens when they were still too young to go out but old enough to not be in the brooder. Does the job for now, but wasn't built for goats. If we continue to use the area, it will need some reinforcing. 



















The eventual plan is to the opposite bay (not closed off) and have it run to the fenced in area we're working on for them. We may still need the chicken area or the other bay for kidding, etc. And a 3 sided job out in the forested area for them. Like I said, work in progress  I jumped the gun on the goats about 5mo early, so we weren't really ready as far as exactly what their housing would be.


----------



## andabigmac (Jan 10, 2011)

Donna1982 said:


> I show my Bf that video and we've been talking about doing it. They right now are sucking the mineral down. I have to fill it every day.










[/IMG]
Gambol gives his kelp feeder two hooves way up!


----------



## Donna1982 (Jun 14, 2011)

andabigmac said:


> [/IMG]
> Gambol gives his kelp feeder two hooves way up!


Awwe so cute. I think I'm going to try it.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks Michele & Queen Bee, I was not going to post them because I never think it's as nice as all of yours plus if you noticed the bird poo in the barn, the barn swallows are in their all the time & the guinnes too but I do try & keep the guinnes poo cleaned up.

MathewB, we use pallets for everything we can here too. That's what all of our stall walls & gates are made from in the barn.

SuzyQ, your goats are so cute & your setup is nice too. Hatching out some duck eggs next year & I'll be happy to send you some eggs for the incubator if you remind me in the spring.


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

andabigmac said:


> Gambol gives his kelp feeder two hooves way up!


Hubby made a few of these, haven't put them out yet, was worried about moisture...do you have an issue with rain?


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

Backfourty said:


> SuzyQ, your goats are so cute & your setup is nice too. Hatching out some duck eggs next year & I'll be happy to send you some eggs for the incubator if you remind me in the spring.


Oohhh, I'll have to remember, thanks


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

we use half of a 4 car garage one whole bay is penned off for the ladies we use the deep bedding method and clean twice a year 








we have a separate pen for the kids








and our milking stand in the other half.








During the day when weather permits we take them out to pasture


----------



## andabigmac (Jan 10, 2011)

Suzyq2u said:


> Hubby made a few of these, haven't put them out yet, was worried about moisture...do you have an issue with rain?


Ours are turned towards the fence because when it rains it also blows. It usually only rains a few times a year here. It usually comes from the west. The back of the feeder does a good job of protecting it. I only put a week or so worth of minerals etc in them. They like everything better fresh. Hubby changed the wire that he hung them with to metal hose clamps.


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

andabigmac said:


> Ours are turned towards the fence because when it rains it also blows. It usually only rains a few times a year here. It usually comes from the west. The back of the feeder does a good job of protecting it. I only put a week or so worth of minerals etc in them. They like everything better fresh. Hubby changed the wire that he hung them with to metal hose clamps.


Thanks! Not that we get much rain here, lol....it did briefly last night though and made me think of it


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

These are so fun to look at!


----------



## Zorro_Bones (Nov 1, 2005)

Bump...
Is there anymore threads previous to this that show barns or talk about them, barn pic is forthcoming.


----------

